# Selly Oak Hospital & Morgue, Birmingham - June 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (Jun 10, 2015)

Seems as if the tour bus is in town, and I'm the last off

*The History:*
I'm sure everyone knows already, and most people won't bother reading (I wouldn't blame you) but have some history anyway.. The hospital closed in 2012 upon completion of the new Queen Elizabeth Hospital. Relocation of the first services from Selly Oak began during the summer of 2010 when its A&E department moved to the new Q.E.Hospital on 16 June and over the next 7 days Critical Care and other departments moved step-by-step the 1.5 miles to the new hospital. On average one inpatient was moved every 5 minutes between 7 am and early evening On the morning of 23 May 2010 a ‘Service of Thanks’ was held at Selly Oak Hospital to celebrate a century of caring and this was followed by a fun fair at which staff and patients were invited to “Take a Trip Down Memory Lane”, sign a memory wall [3] and contribute to an on-line memories website. The reorganization was first planned in 1998 though it was not until October 2004 that planning approval was given by Birmingham City Council, with construction beginning during 2006.

Selly Oak Hospital was well renowned for the trauma care it provided and had one of the best burns units in the country. It was also home to the Royal Center for Defense Medicine, which cared for injured service men and women from conflict zones, as well as training service medical staff in preparation for working in such areas. In March 2007, the Hospital was alleged to be not properly treating Iraq war veterans. The hospital has also appeared in national newspapers with stories of servicemen being verbally abused in the hospital by members of the public opposed to the war. There were also difficulties when Jeremy Clarkson went to the hospital to give gifts to the wounded serviceman. A report published by the House of Commons Defense Select Committee blamed the allegations against the hospital on a smear campaign and praised the clinical care provided to military patients.

*The Explore:*
Now it's not often I get to say this, but I actually got a lay in on an explore - 7am! But we were up and out sharpish, and heading over to Selly. We got there, and after pondering several entry methods for a while, we finally decided. Except, it involved a hell of a lot of bushes, brambles and a few stinging nettles, but eventually we were in! We were heading towards the morgue when we heard voices.. had we been spotted already?! Thankfully not, and it was other explorers. Quick introductions were made, and after a stupid climb through a very awkward entry point we were in! Decided to have a look round the main hospital after, and eventually to the other buildings.. big mistake! Within about 3 minutes we'd tripped 4 alarms. We snapped a few quick pictures, and made an exit. Good timing really, as by the time we'd got back to the car and were heading home, police were all over it.. lucky escape:thumb

Better get on with some pictures..













































As always, thanks for taking the time to view this. Cheers guys ​


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 11, 2015)

did well here!  lovely job!


----------



## krela (Jun 11, 2015)

Some great shots here, nice one.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2015)

Lovely clean shots. 
Sounds like you timed it perfectly too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice shots mate  Love this spot


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice one. I enjoyed the time I spent here when I went.


----------



## smiler (Jun 12, 2015)

Well captured, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cracking shots.


----------



## Potter (Jun 13, 2015)

Great work.
That bath looks a bit grim.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jun 13, 2015)

Great pics, Vamp. 

That bath needs an urbexer to go there who has obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder. That'd be heaven for them!


----------

